# CARDIFF | Projects & Construction



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Charles street tower




























Showing the retained facades of two historic buildings


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Schooner way apartments


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bayscape


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories










Cardiff, Wales by arrancat, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Howells/House of Fraser*

Cardiffs oldest department store is closing down, 3 hotel operators have given interest in converting the site. Quatar airways when opening new routes stated they want to create a 5 star hotel in the city center so this would make a great site.

P7254832 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Oh hi again Cardiff. Nice to see you again after your group withdrawal into the inward-looking Cardiff Wales Map. Get back on SSC and show us all the stuff that's going on. There's loads! Bus station, Station Square update etc.....


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Central Square | Cardiff station

Forum thread: http://cardiffwalesmap.com/OurForum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10&sid=79cbd45acbdf75bb77ca894e469c5e1f

Official website: http://centralsquarecardiff.co.uk/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bayscape*

Location 
International Sports Village

Project Facts


residential and commercial/hotel development
29 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Charles street tower*

Location 
South east City Center

Project Facts


Height: 82m
Floors: 27
Student accomodation


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hallinans House *

Location 
City Center East

Project Facts


Floors: 32-11 stories
Student accomodation



















"Welsh law firm Howells is to move into a new £2.65m property in the centre of Cardiff as it looks to expand."
https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/wales/howells-snaps-up-new-head-office

The site will now be clear for the above development


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Former HSBC building conversion*

Location 
Bay - Inner Harbour

Project Facts


Grade II listed
Conversion of an historic bank into 15 apartments and ground floor restaurant
A further eight apartments would be built as part of an extension with a penthouse apartment created on the roof of 97 Bute Street and neighbouring Embassy House

_MG_0039 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Former HSBC building conversion*

Location 
Bay - Inner Harbour

Project Facts


Grade II listed
Conversion of an historic bank into 15 apartments and ground floor restaurant
A further eight apartments would be built as part of an extension with a penthouse apartment created on the roof of 97 Bute Street and neighbouring Embassy House

_MG_0039 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cadogan house apartments*

Location 
Inner harbour Cardiff bay

Project Facts


Completion of stalled 23 apartments scheme from before financial crisis and restoration of historic facade


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Exchange hotel*

Location 
Inner Harbour Cardiff Bay

Project Facts


Conversion of Grade II listed Coal Exchange into luxury boutique hotel










The eastern Facade conservation is well underway


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Schooner way*

Location 
Atlantic Wharf south

Project Facts


Development of 32 houses and a 7 storey block of 85 apartments


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


Number 3 Capital Quarter - 6 stories, 77,931 sq ft Grade A office space, roof top terrace
Number 4 Capital Qaurter - 7 stories, 96,870 sq.ft. Grade A office space, roof top terrace and retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location 
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
80,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
 26 story, 300 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*BBC Wales Broadcasting House*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


150,000 sq ft Grade A office
£120 million
Designed by Foster and Partners


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*2 Central Sqaure*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


135,000 sq ft Grade A office space
 8 stories
Designed by Foster and partners


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Church street*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


redevelopment of brutalist building on popular historic street for restaurant use


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University*

Location 
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Caradog House*

Location 
North city center / civic center

Project Facts

152 double occupancy studios known as “twodios”, 40 studios and 17 double occupancy studio



Floors: 6
Student accomodation


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Charles street tower*

Location 
South east City Center

Project Facts


Height: 82m
Floors: 27
Student accomodation


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Customs House Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


132m high student accommodation
42 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bouygues has been chosen to build the latest phase of Cardiff University’s £300m innovation campus.

The contractor was chosen by the university to develop a disused railway yard at the site, which will become the centrepiece of the new Cardiff Innovation Campus at Maindy Park


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*East Gate house reclad*

Location 
East city center

Project Facts


Height: 46m
Floors: 14
Offices


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ










St John's Church, Cardiff by DJ Leekee /Lee Smith, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Church street*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


redevelopment of brutalist building on popular historic street for restaurant use










St John's Church, Cardiff by DJ Leekee /Lee Smith, on Flickr

St John's Church, Cardiff by DJ Leekee /Lee Smith, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay Beach*

The beach is moving to the Barrage this year as the Eistefford will be occupying most of the inner harbour

*Cardiff Bay Beach Festival gets new waterfront location this summer*

Read more: https://wales247.co.uk/cardiff-bay-...aterfront-location-this-summer/#ixzz5JWMF1LVw
https://wales247.co.uk/cardiff-bay-beach-festival-gets-new-waterfront-location-this-summer/

"The new Beach Festival takes over Alexandra Head, the newly developed event site that was used so effectively for the Volvo Ocean Race Village and will be home to the Beach from July 6 for an expanded nine weeks of family entertainment until the kids return to school, with much more on offer for teenagers. The increase in size means in addition to hosting its usual ingredients, the Festival will boast large scale attractions such as a Big Wheel, Roller Coaster, big water spraying arches, movie nights, and a marquee area where visitors can enjoy the best in street food."

Read more: https://wales247.co.uk/cardiff-bay-...aterfront-location-this-summer/#ixzz5JWMKxi00


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location 
City center south 

Project Facts

The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: https://www.centralquay.co.uk/
























*Phase 1 - Ledger building and car park*


11-storey grade A office space
695-space multi-storey car park
Public realm works to the entrance of Cardiff Central Train Station




























Demolition making way for first phases of the development, the historic brewery building will be renovated with the chimney at the heart of the scheme


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Mermaid Quay*

Location 
Inner Harbour - Bay

Project Facts


renovation of the 20 year old development, Mermaid Quay was at the centre of the regeneration of the Bay by the Cardiff Bay Development Corporation (CBDC). Part of the British Government’s Urban Development Programme to regenerate deprived and run-down inner city areas. Mermaid Quay was designed by architects Benoy and opened in August 1999.










Demolition of the central cafe was complete and a temporary square created, this is being used for events and work is being done to paint exteriors and put the Mermaid Quay name literally on every building.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Brickworks*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


new build warehouse style development behind a retained façade incorporating a pair Victorian villas
100 edgy warehouse-style apartments
Communal roof terrace
Ground floor retail



















Windows going in


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


Number 3 Capital Quarter - 6 stories, 77,931 sq ft Grade A office space, roof top terrace
Number 4 Capital Qaurter - 7 stories, 96,870 sq.ft. Grade A office space, roof top terrace and retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The latest plans for Cardiff's Channel View redevelopment revealed*










Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/latest-plans-cardiffs-channel-view-14917485

Channel View Estate in Grangetown would be totally regenerated under the proposals from Cardiff council.

In total, 360 homes would be created including social housing, and the council say work to improve the wider area will also lead to better connections between Cardiff Bay and the city centre.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Airport has unveiled its vision for the next 20 years with plans for new terminal and hotel*

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/business-news/cardiff-airport-unveiled-vision-next-14921105

A new terminal
A 4*-star hotel
A transport hub
A multi-storey car park
The plans are to develop the airport over the next two decades, with the aim of growing the current 1.5m passengers a year.

The new terminal will be based on two-levels and has a total GIFA (Gross Internal Floor Area) of approximately 40,000 sq m.

The Masterplan is based on robust forecasting and planning assumptions by the airport and is designed to deliver the infrastructure needed to support the following key milestones:

Achieving two million passengers by 2021
Achieving 2.5 million passengers by 2027
Achieving three million passengers by 2036
Achieving 3.2 million by 2040
It is planned that the new terminal will be connected to the hotel and car park.


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

Some great things starting to happen in Cardiff.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It will be interesting to see the future plans for the international Sports Village site, the 15,000 Arena and subsequent development of the Red Dragon/County Hall sites, the metro and Callaghan Square site associated with this and future development of Porth Teigr, all of which is owned by the council now.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*'Iconic' Cardiff Bay building to get £6m revamp*










Link: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-44900614

The former home of coal firm the Cory Brothers - a rundown five story Grade II-listed structure in Cardiff Bay - is to be redeveloped into apartments and shops with loans of £6m.

The Corys' building, on the corner of Bute Place and Bute Street, was built in 1898.

Housing and Regeneration Minister Rebecca Evans the building was "part of Cardiff Bay's historic past".

Most of the cash is being provided by the Development Bank of Wales.


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

cardiff said:


> *'Iconic' Cardiff Bay building to get £6m revamp*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see the reuse of classic old buildings like this.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a high concentration of historic buildings in this area, there are a few that need some TLC especially the bigger ones like this.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Mermaid Quay*

Location 
Inner Harbour - Bay

Project Facts


renovation of the 20 year old development, Mermaid Quay was at the centre of the regeneration of the Bay by the Cardiff Bay Development Corporation (CBDC). Part of the British Government’s Urban Development Programme to regenerate deprived and run-down inner city areas. Mermaid Quay was designed by architects Benoy and opened in August 1999.










*Boutique cinema Everyman is to open it’s first cinema in Wales*










The 11,500 sq ft boutique cinema will be Everyman’s first opening in Wales and will comprise five screens featuring Everyman’s chic sofa seating and innovative waiter service. Located on the terrace level of the scheme, the cinema will trade alongside Mermaid Quay’s vibrant mix of top high street and independent food and beverage brands. It is anticipated to open in Autumn 2019.

Mermaid Quay is the focal point of Cardiff Bay and is one of the most popular leisure destinations in the city. The scheme, which will mark its twentieth anniversary next year, attracts around 5.5 million visitors a year.


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

Excellent news....^^^^^^


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay Beach*

The beach is moving to the Barrage this year as the Eistefford will be occupying most of the inner harbour

*Cardiff Bay Beach Festival gets new waterfront location this summer*

"The new Beach Festival takes over Alexandra Head, the newly developed event site that was used so effectively for the Volvo Ocean Race Village and will be home to the Beach from July 6 for an expanded nine weeks of family entertainment until the kids return to school, with much more on offer for teenagers. The increase in size means in addition to hosting its usual ingredients, the Festival will boast large scale attractions such as a Big Wheel, Roller Coaster, big water spraying arches, movie nights, and a marquee area where visitors can enjoy the best in street food."


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Brickworks*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


11 stories
new build warehouse style development behind a retained facade incorporating a pair Victorian villas
100 edgy warehouse-style apartments
Communal roof terrace
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff University School of Mathematics










Link: https://www.cardiff.ac.uk/news/view/1240610-consultation-on-new-building

The 10,000m2 building will bring together the School of Computer Science and Informatics (COMSC) and the School of Mathematics (MATHS) into one world-leading facility.

The building on Senghennydd Road will support the growth of both departments and provide opportunities for greater collaboration and research.

The site, currently used as a University car park, is on the Cathays campus next to the Cardiff Business Technology Centre, Students’ Union and Cathays railway station.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Royal infirmary*

Location 
City Center East

Project Facts


Renovation and re-use of former hospital, expanding facilities and bringing dilapidated wings back into use.


IMG_8403 by WD Wales&West, on Flickr

IMG_8377 by WD Wales&West, on Flickr

IMG_8215 by WD Wales&West, on Flickr

IMG_8353 by WD Wales&West, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Porth Teigr*

Location 
Bay - Inner Harbour

Project Facts


38 acre mixed use development including BBC studios, creative quarter, Apartments and houses.











New paving


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Exchange hotel*

Location 
Inner Harbour Cardiff Bay

Project Facts


Conversion of Grade II listed Coal Exchange into luxury boutique hotel










Eastern Facade being revealed


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Metro*










Link: https://www.railwaygazette.com/news...s-borders-electric-train-order-confirmed.html

The Swiss company is to supply 36 three-car Citylink tram-train vehicles for use on South Wales Metro services from Cardiff to Treherbert, Aberdare and Merthyr Tydfil. These would be able to operate under the planned 25 kV 50 Hz electrification as well as on battery power. This will permit the use of discontinuous electrification, avoiding the complexity, disruption and expense of installing overhead equipment in challenging locations such as tunnels and bridges with restricted clearances. Battery power would also be used on a proposed street-running extension of the Cardiff Bay branch line to Flourish and potentially other proposed extensions in the Cardiff area.


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

About time and great news!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Charles street tower*

Location 
South east City Center

Project Facts


Height: 82m
Floors: 27
Student accomodation










CARDIFF by David Owen, on Flickr

CARDIFF by David Owen, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Schooner way*

Location 
Atlantic Wharf south

Project Facts


Development of 32 houses and a 7 storey block of 85 apartments


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories










20180825_104746 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Cardiff is doing a good job at modernising, props.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Celtic Manor Resort wants to open a five-star hotel in the centre of Cardiff*

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/five-star-hotel-plans-centre-15083348










In what would be the first five star venue in the city centre for years, and an investment that would be seen by many as filling a missing piece in Cardiff’s hospitality offer, the Celtic Manor Resort in Newport is considering a new hotel stretching across the adjoining and historic Parkgate and old County Court buildings on Westgate Street.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Charles street tower*

Location 
South east City Center

Project Facts


Height: 82m
Floors: 27
Student accomodation


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Renovation of the National War Memorial of Wales


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*2 Central Sqaure*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


135,000 sq ft Grade A office space
 8 stories
Designed by Foster and partners


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Church street*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


redevelopment of brutalist building on popular historic street for restaurant use


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location 
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
80,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
 26 story, 300 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*BBC Wales Broadcasting House*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


150,000 sq ft Grade A office
£120 million
Designed by Foster and Partners


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

Some really interesting projects in Cardiff at the moment, the BBC building looks impressive.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the update, but your pictures don't show on my phone or computer, can you make sure they're hosted somewhere that doesn't limit views when posted on forums.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

They are hosted with Google photos, if you refresh your web page it shows them, let me know if that works?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bottle Works Wharf - Grangetown*

Location 
City center West

Project Facts

Link: http://www.bottleworkswharfcardiff.com/#development


86 apartments


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Military Medicine Museum*

Location 
Bay Inner harbour

Project Facts


Re homing Military Mediciene Museum










Museum to be open 2022

https://www.facebook.com/AMSMuseum/...nnouncement-that-the-ams-mu/1220707467939346/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Renovation of dock gates Inner Harbour


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Schooner way*

Location 
Atlantic Wharf south

Project Facts


Development of 32 houses and a 7 storey block of 85 apartments


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Work complete on renovation of the war memorial


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Charles street tower*

Location 
South east City Center

Project Facts


Height: 82m
Floors: 27
Student accomodation










Cardiff by David Owen, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*2 Central Sqaure*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


135,000 sq ft Grade A office space
 8 stories
Designed by Foster and partners


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Howells/House of Fraser department store development*


Link: https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...sing-Opportunity-Cardiff-Brochure+[EMAIL].pdf

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/business-news/ambitious-plans-develop-iconic-cardiff-15311801


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*ZIP by Premier Inn Cardiff*










Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/business-news/premier-inn-open-first-no-15313638

Premier Inn to open its first no-frills 'Zip' hotel in Cardiff

Premier Inn is launchings its new no-frills hotel chain in Cardiff next year.

The first ZIP by Premier Inn hotel will open with 138 rooms in Roath in early 2019.

The rooms are billed as ‘basics done brilliantly’ and are around less than half the size of a standard Premier Inn room, at just 8.5 sq m.

They are designed by the company behind first class cabins for airlines such as Air France, Lufthansa and Swiss. This means that the space has been packed with features such as lightboxes, flexible bed formats and en-suite shower rooms.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*St Fagans Museum of Welsh life*

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/what-st-fagans-looks-like-13325135

This is what St Fagans looks like after the latest part of its £30 million makeover is complete

A revamped main building and new Gweithdy (workshop) are the latest developments of the £30 million Making History project,


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Charles street tower*

Location 
South east City Center

Project Facts


Height: 82m
Floors: 27
Student accomodation










20181026_141821 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181026_141907 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181026_141918 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181026_142245 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bayscape*

Location 
International Sports Village

Project Facts


residential and commercial/hotel development
29 stories










20181028_121007 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181028_124219 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181028_124315 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181028_124426 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181028_124718 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181028_130129 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181028_124726 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*BBC Wales Broadcasting House*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


150,000 sq ft Grade A office
£120 million
Designed by Foster and Partners


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay Station*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


renovate and convert the derelict Cardiff Bay Station and link it to a new four-storey building
Grade II listed
10 apartments, 
offices and a cafe


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

There's a lot going on in the city at the moment, thanks for putting the effort in to keep this thread updated. Would you object if I quoted your posts into the Cardiff thread on the UK sub-forum; it'd be nice to breathe some life back into there?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks crazyevildude, yes go ahead and repost


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bayscape*

Location 
International Sports Village

Project Facts


residential and commercial/hotel development
29 stories










cardiff bay by @ EVOPICZ, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location 
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
80,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
 26 story, 300 apartment tower
Ground floor retail










Plans approved
Link: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-46114122


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Caradog House*

Location 
North city center / civic center

Project Facts

152 double occupancy studios known as “twodios”, 40 studios and 17 double occupancy studio



Floors: 6
Student accomodation










Nice views


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories










Barriers erected around the site indicating a start now the one in the bay is nearing external completion


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay Arena*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


15,000 seat arena
Demolition and rebuild Red Dragon center entertainment complex
Potential move of County Council offices to Callaghan Square
Apartments
Multistory Car parking facilities
Tram Network connecting to Central Station










Cardiff Council press release:

Development of the indoor arena takes another step forward

Cardiff's plans for a new 15,000 capacity indoor arena in the Bay will take a step forward this month if the Council's Cabinet grants permission for detailed design works to be progressed.

Once completed, the scheme will be brought back to Cabinet for a decision in March 2019, and a planning application for the development would be submitted by July 2019.

The report to Cabinet reveals that the existing Red Dragon Centre could be demolished to make way for the new indoor arena which would face Lloyd George Avenue and the Oval Basin. Before that happens a brand new Red Dragon Centre and retail site would be built alongside the arena to further enhance the leisure offer.

Cabinet Member for Investment and Development, Cllr Russell Goodway, said: "We want to re-energise Cardiff Bay boosting its profile as a leisure-based destination. This new development can help to reinvigorate the area, delivering new attractions for residents and visitors to enjoy."

The latest plans show how the arena site could be developed on a step-by-step basis.

In the first instance a new multi-storey car park would be built on the Red Dragon Centre overflow car park. This would free up the main Red Dragon Centre car park which would become the site of a new leisure and retail centre.

Once completed the existing tenants of the Red Dragon Centre would transfer across to the new development which would also contain opportunities for other businesses to secure a presence in the Bay. The existing Red Dragon Centre would then be demolished for work to begin on the new arena.

If Cabinet agree the report the Council will begin working in partnership with the owner of the Red Dragon Centre - British Airways Pension Fund - and their delivery partner Reef Group to transform the site into a state-of-the-art leisure and retail destination, preparing the way for the arena to be built.

Cllr Goodway continued: "There has been significant interest in this project from a variety of arena operators in the UK. It's clear there's a market. Live Nation, the current operator of the Motorpoint Arena and one of the world's leading event promoters has also approached the Council and it has confirmed in writing they would cease to operate the existing Motorpoint Arena if they were successful in securing the operator lease for the new facility.

"The additional footfall that the arena and new leisure and retail site will generate will also increase the demand for better transport links between the city centre and the bay. This should only help to drive the need for the new metro system and putting an arena in the Bay could also help speed up the completion of the Eastern Bay Link Road."

The decision to proceed will be made by Cabinet at its meeting on November 15th.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories










Views









https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=c518bd451cae0860ce1277b6720a4386&oe=5C88309B









https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=95535f6790c6b40babf7d9336f5bb8ed&oe=5C7907FC









https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=7a2df339e69ab6947f93f940db8dcc09&oe=5C7F4DAF









https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn....=4b14f22c02f0cf0ded0443941341d5c6&oe=5C8A2E2B


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories










20181111_095656 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181111_095716 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Caradog House*

Location 
North city center / civic center

Project Facts

152 double occupancy studios known as “twodios”, 40 studios and 17 double occupancy studio



Floors: 6
Student accomodation










Top right of picture









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DruTT9TWwAA8AuK.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Schooner way*

Location 
Atlantic Wharf south

Project Facts


Development of 32 houses and a 7 storey block of 85 apartments










20181116_152045 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories










20181116_153037 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Any news on the 40 story tower near the Radisson Blu ?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

There has been no official news, but work has recently started on the 20 storey customs house tower next door, which seems to have been held up by Network rail. Barriers have also appeared around the 40 storey tower site so maybe Network rail was holding both schemes up, its wait and see as the other Watkins Jones student tower is open and occupied (if not fully complete).


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Staybridge Suites Atlantic Wharf*

Location 
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


75 bedroom long stay hotel
6 stories










Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/business-news/hotel-you-can-stay-long-15478416

Planning permission for the apart hotel has been given the go-ahead by Cardiff Council.

The project, from the Staybridge Suites Hotels brand, will see a 75 bedroom long stay hotel built next to the existing Holiday Inn Express in Cardiff Bay which is being refurbished.

Work on the project is expected start next spring and be ready for guests by mid 2020.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Brickworks*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


11 stories
new build warehouse style development behind a retained facade incorporating a pair Victorian villas
100 edgy warehouse-style apartments
Communal roof terrace
Ground floor retail


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DtB_WuBXgAQuaVZ.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University*

Location 
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.










IMG_20181130_082022-01.jpeg by Ade Rixon, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*BBC Wales Broadcasting House*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


150,000 sq ft Grade A office
£120 million
Designed by Foster and Partners










_DSC5047 by Euroclad Metal Building Products, on Flickr

_DSC5140 by Euroclad Metal Building Products, on Flickr

_DSC5200 by Euroclad Metal Building Products, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


















https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4813/45280307135_51e20ca578_c.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4805/46192657341_0e2a69a93a_c.jpg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Church street*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


redevelopment of brutalist building on popular historic street for restaurant use


















https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn....=4dc2e2d6a41b4a8f2bc53f511b85f5ef&oe=5CA8D392


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Glossop Halls*

Location 
East city center

Project Facts

181 studios, 453 clusters and 10 apartments



Floors: 10
Student accomodation


















https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=411f9b71d55772927001906fde21b4d7&oe=5CA5C4AE


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location 
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
80,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
 26 story, 300 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


















https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=221888338f105159c9533128fe59ca1d&oe=5C646B48


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

cardiff said:


> *Premier Inn Customs House Street*
> 
> Location
> City center South
> ...


Of all the possible designs in the world how could an architect decide on such a hideous facade! Premiere inn aswell but thats not unique to cardiff at all, for some reaosn that company seem to want to make it their mission to create the ugliest building in every city they are located in
Some nice projects in cardiff though looks like its experiencing a lot of rejuvenation I love the Center of student life


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I think its a building that will come down to its finish, i'm not holding out much hope its gonna turn out that nice, but the Premier Inn being completed in the bay isn't too bad, in fact it looks better close up than from a distance. Here's how the Customs House one will look from the back:









https://i2-prod.walesonline.co.uk/b....ece/ALTERNATES/s615b/Callaghan-SquareJPG.jpg

The historic customs house had its interiors ripped out many years ago and has had all sorts of uses, the last as a homeless shelter so anything is an improvement, though the last proposal was for offices which looked decent.

I too like the Center for Student life, it hides the monstrosity that is Cardiff student Union, brings some great extra facilities to what is a good University and fits with the Neo-Classical buildings nearby especially the beautiful Main university building









https://cardiff.imgix.net/__data/as...ic1.jpg?w=570&h=321&fit=crop&q=60&auto=format


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
8 stories










20181210_101717 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20181210_101737 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay Station*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


renovate and convert the derelict Cardiff Bay Station and link it to a new four-storey building
Grade II listed
10 apartments, 
offices and a cafe










20181210_102445 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street*

Location 
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development

Link: https://jrsmart.com/current-projects/9/john-street










20181210_123826 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

I like how they hid the top setback with a screen around the roof garden , looks quite elegant


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


Number 3 Capital Quarter - 6 stories, 77,931 sq ft Grade A office space, roof top terrace
Number 4 Capital Qaurter - 7 stories, 96,870 sq.ft. Grade A office space, roof top terrace and retail










20181210_124112 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location 
City center south 

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission


The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: https://www.centralquay.co.uk/










Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/appointments/latest-plans-redevelop-iconic-brains-15873188



> It will cease brewing next month, with work on demolishing related industrial units starting in July.


It is the biggest mixed-use development scheme ever seen in Wales and could see up to 2.5 million sq ft of new office, residential and leisure space built.

But how is the waterfront Central Quay development on the site of the iconic Brains Brewery site in the centre of Cardiff progressing?

SA Brain & Co have already relocated its offices from the site to its new HQ and brewing premises at Ocean Way a few miles away.

It will cease brewing next month, with work on demolishing related industrial units starting in July.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories










20190223_115527 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190223_115616 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190223_115706 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC public square*

Location 
City center

Project Facts


Demolition of St Davids house
Public Square fronting the under construction HMRC (Her Majesties Revenue and Customs) and new BBC Wales HQ
Create space for potential 180,000 square feet of office in sizeable tower.










Demolition of St Davids house happening

20190223_100001 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0QXpZ_X0AAmOv4.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ










20190223_100347 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project F

674 studentacts[/U
bed accommodation
25 stories
]










20190223_113123 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University*

Location 
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Church street*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


redevelopment of brutalist building on popular historic street for restaurant use


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street*

Location 
City Center South

Project Facts


27/12/10 stories
305,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development

Link: https://jrsmart.com/current-projects/9/john-street










Heading into town by Mark Gowing, on Flickr


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

A 27 storey office tower?!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Mixed use, Cardiff aint there yet! Only the white coloured block under construction at the moment.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Separated cycleway*

Location 
City Center North

Project Facts


The first separated cycleway will start to be built on Senghennydd Road on March 18th.
This will be the first phase of five proposed separated cycleways in Cardiff, as part of the Council’s commitment to improving cycling infrastructure

Link: https://www.cardiffnewsroom.co.uk/r...aign=SocialSignIn&utm_content=CITY+OPERATIONS


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories










20190317_113649 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel*

Location 
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/commercial-property/welsh-rugby-union-behind-luxury-15999568

Plans to turn two of Cardiff's most historic buildings into a new 175 bedroom luxury hotel can be revealed.

The listed old Post Office and adjoining former County Court buildings on Westgate Street in the centre of the capital will be transformed through a new joint venture between the Welsh Rugby Union, financial services giant Legal & General and property development firm Rightacres.

The Portland stone built and now vacant former Post Office building, which was designed by Sir Henry Tanner and opened in 1897 as part of Queen Victoria's diamond jubilee celebrations, has been acquired for the project from a London-based investor.

The smaller County Court building, which was constructed in 1904, is already in WRU ownership.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Developers withdraw plan to demolish Gwdihw and Guildford Crescent in Cardiff*









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxSxlAUX4AA2Me3.jpg

Link:https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/gwdihw-guildford-crescent-cardiff-demolish-16013346

Campaigners have reacted with joy at the news that the application has been withdrawn by the landowner Rapports.

Following a high-profile campaign by the Save Gwdihw and Guildford Crescent group, which saw more than 20,000 people sign a petition and thousands take to the streets of Cardiff as part of a protest march, a plan by landlords the Rapport family to demolish numbers 1 to 6 Guildford Crescent were put on hold to discuss a masterplan that the council is developing for the area.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Plans revealed for £500m Cardiff Bay scheme with an indoor arena, bars, restaurants, and waterside apartments*

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/commercial-property/plans-revealed-500m-cardiff-bay-15976095

The ambitious project would also have office space, a hotel and a 2,000 space multi-storey car park










Plans for a major mixed-use scheme in Cardiff Bay with waterfront apartments, bars and restaurants, a cinema complex, hotel, and a 15,000-seater indoor arena at its heart, can be revealed.

While still at an early stage, and requiring investor and developer backing, Cardiff Council have unveiled plans for a 30 acre development.

Last year the council identified the Red Dragon Centre in the Bay as its preferred location for a £100m indoor arena.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

An updated image of the top of Herbert street tower named Zenith









https://www.fusionstudents.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/external-Zenith.jpg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ










20190323_121015 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190323_120857 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190323_120903 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC public square*

Location 
City center

Project Facts


Demolition of St Davids house
Public Square fronting the under construction HMRC (Her Majesties Revenue and Customs) and new BBC Wales HQ
Create space for potential 180,000 square feet of office in sizeable tower.










20190323_120643 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories










20190323_115840 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Tramshed*

Location 
West

Project Facts

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/huge-new-tower-block-planned-16034267


7 storey office and apartment block near Cardiff's Tramshed arts center
7,500sq ft office space
16 apartments for residential or work use, three top levels of 12 serviced apartments.

Plans for a seven-storey office and apartment block near Cardiff's Tramshed have been revealed.

The new building is planned on vacant land alongside the Grangetown events venue, and new images show it would tower over the surrounding area.

It would have at least 7,500sq ft of commercial office space on its first two floors, while its third floor would have 16 apartments for residential or work use, and the three top levels will be 12 serviced apartments.

There would be an under-croft on the ground floor for vehicle access to the existing Tramshed. 

The original developers of the Tramshed are behind the plans and the new building is seen as phase two of the project.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories










20190323_115357 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC public square*

Location 
City center

Project Facts


Demolition of St Davids house
Public Square fronting the under construction HMRC (Her Majesties Revenue and Customs) and new BBC Wales HQ
Create space for potential 180,000 square feet of office in sizeable tower.










Next phase begins. by Hugh Trainer, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Caerau Iron Age hillfort*

Location 
West

Project Facts


Plans to transform a 6,000-year-old historic site
£1.6m
Redeveloping the old gospel hall on Church Road into a Hidden Hillfort Heritage Centre that will act as a gateway for the site. 
Community groups will be able to use the space.
Heritage trails with multi-media content telling people about the history of the site.
A playground next to the new centre.
The development of gardens and work to make the area more sustainable.
Conservation work to preserve the remains of St Mary's Church

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/...iqvOoDykAyMV21Tn9sU3jH1icabDYf3IZDHe-drMQSHw8




























Plans to transform a 6,000-year-old historic site in Cardiff have been revealed.

More than £1.6m will be spent on revealing one of Cardiff's most historical important archaeological sites - the Caerau Iron Age hillfort.

The ancient settlement was once the powerhouse for the city more than 2,000 years ago and was said to be a political hub for the region.

Excavations at the site have revealed three Iron Age roundhouses and a number of Roman artefacts.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location 
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments



Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Schooner way*

Location 
Atlantic Whar


Development of 32 houses and a 7 storf south

Project Factsey block of 85 apartments










20190326_161246 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190326_161501 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location 
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments



Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa










Link:https://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/vita-picks-kier-for-32m-cardiff-block

Vita Student has handed Kier a £32m contract for the construction of purpose built student accommodation in Cardiff


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC public square*

Location 
City center

Project Facts


Demolition of St Davids house
Public Square fronting the under construction HMRC (Her Majesties Revenue and Customs) and new BBC Wales HQ
Create space for potential 180,000 square feet of office in sizeable tower.


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D3NmD64WwAIzjzA.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay Station*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


renovate and convert the derelict Cardiff Bay Station and link it to a new four-storey building
Grade II listed
10 apartments, 
offices and a cafe










20190406_121811 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Charles street tower*

Location 
South east City Center

Project Facts


Height: 82m
Floors: 27
Student accomodation










20190406_133928 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories










20190406_135718 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories










20190406_133922 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University*

Location 
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.










20190413_122531 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190413_122552 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190413_123403 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Mermaid Quay*

Location 
Inner Harbour - Bay

Project Facts

renovation of the 20 year old development, Mermaid Quay was at the cent
d by architects Benoy and opened in August 1999.re of the regeneration of the Bay by the Cardiff Bay Development Corporation (CBDC). Part of the British Government’s Urban Development Programme to regenerate deprived and run-down inner city areas. Mermaid Quay was designe










20190413_111508 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Church street*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


redevelopment of brutalist building on popular historic street for restaurant use










20190413_114628 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190413_114714 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190413_114753 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories










20190413_131019 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190413_113640 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190413_113508 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay Station*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


renovate and convert the derelict Cardiff Bay Station and link it to a new four-storey building
Grade II listed
10 apartments, 
offices and a cafe


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D4Xdpy2W0AIHk4u.jpg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories










20190413_130805 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Former HSBC building conversion*

Location 
Bay - Inner Harbour

Project Facts


Grade II listed
Conversion of an historic bank into 15 apartments and ground floor restaurant
A further eight apartments would be built as part of an extension with a penthouse apartment created on the roof of 97 Bute Street and neighbouring Embassy House

_MG_0039 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20190413_111729 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Brickworks*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


11 stories
new build warehouse style development behind a retained facade incorporating a pair Victorian villas
100 edgy warehouse-style apartments
Communal roof terrace
Ground floor retail


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D2nphs3W0AEK3zL.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC Central Square*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


new 266,000 sq ft building
12 stories
Public square fronting new BBC HQ


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9GhOXHWwAA63cs.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Howard Gardens*

Location 
City center east

Project Facts


391-bed purpose-built student accommodation
10 stories
Renovation of Square/gardens

Link: http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/12/17/create-construction-starts-20m-cardiff-student-job/


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D9AO6E4XYAA04SX.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories










Up there (2) by David Owen, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff skyline









https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=520f0270e20326c0cef4197c1fd50fbb&oe=5D8D0745


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Landore Court*

Location 
City center

Project Facts


Updated designs from new developer

Link: http://crossmarkdevelopments.co.uk/portfolio/landore-court/









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D-dIgbuXoAAssGi.jpg:large









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D-dISl0XkAARSAX.jpg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


Number 3 Capital Quarter - 6 stories, 77,931 sq ft Grade A office space, roof top terrace
Number 4 Capital Qaurter - 7 stories, 96,870 sq.ft. Grade A office space, roof top terrace and retail


















https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D-bvQ5gXsAAjZYQ.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*BBC Wales Broadcasting House*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


150,000 sq ft Grade A office
£120 million
Designed by Foster and Partners










New BBC HQ, Central Square, Cardiff by Kevin Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Charles street tower*

Location 
South east City Center

Project Facts


Height: 82m
Floors: 27
Student accomodation










Pretty much complete

Exchange Building, From Churchill Way, Cardiff by Kevin Morgan, on Flickr









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D-pPcRGXkAAg46O.jpg:large


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Cardiff Bay*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


210 bed rooms
7 stories



















https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn....=d4789746ebc36ae1c8d2f0dbba53bbdb&oe=5DB16E5E


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Medical Military Musem*

Location 
Cardiff Bay Inner Harbour

Link: https://mmmuseum.wixsite.com/public...8Zt___SK4hYpgSfSohqw-bE-ETYNbYwkVRchYRvlvy_YM

Project Facts


relocate the museum from Keogh Barracks, near Aldershot, to Cardiff, in South Wales, by 2022. In addition to designing a new museum facility in Cardiff, all aspects of the Museum’s operations and governance have been revisited with a view to transforming MMM from a supported regimental collection to a self-sustaining cultural and innovation enterprise.









https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=93db79a07770751318990c2047635aa4&oe=5DA33667


















https://scontent.flhr2-1.fna.fbcdn....=ec08db3a69d2b223192e30806d53b797&oe=5DDC07C9

Previously the museum was investigating a site on the junction of Hemingway Road with Lloyd George Avenue, but in April 2018 Cardiff Council suggested an alternative site on Britannia Quay, opposite the Norwegian Church on Harbour Drive. The new location has enabled the museum to reconsider the facility as a new paradigm in visitor attractions, offering a world class visitor experience and well as being a centre for research, innovation and leadership. While it will retain the museum’s unique collections and archives at its core, the new facility will engage audiences through immersive and interactive displays, and with academic partners will explore medical innovation and its application as well as offer leadership and management programmes. In addition, the museum has established international partnerships in Linz and Copenhagen with the aim of bringing the Deep Space 8K facility to Cardiff and a biennial medical innovation festival.

Designed by international architects Scott Brownrigg, the building on Britannia Quay will enable the Museum to refocus its offer, using the collections and digital technology to explore innovations in trauma medicine during conflict and healthcare management in humanitarian relief and how these health benefits accrued from military medicine have contributed to the wellbeing and general health benefit of civilian populations globally. The museum will also feature an active public engagement programme featuring serving personnel, academics, and medical practitioners, to bring medical innovation and practice to public attention.

Conferencing, the Deep Space, temporary exhibitions, events, as well as educational programs and innovative research partnerships will all contribute to national wellbeing agendas, placing Wales at the forefront of UK innovation in healthcare.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location 
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
100,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
 26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail










Link:https://www.propertyfundsworld.com/...ontracts-gbp400m-cardiff-regeneration-project

Legal & General has exchanged contracts to complete the largest privately funded development in Wales, Cardiff Central Square, in partnership with the Welsh Government and Rightacres Property. 

Comprising over 500,000 sq ft, the final major element of the GBP400 million regeneration scheme will include: the much anticipated new Bus Station; 318 Build to Rent (BTR) apartments; and 100,000 sq ft of Grade A office space. 

Huw Thomas, Leader of Cardiff Council, says: “The building of a new bus interchange has been a number one priority for the council since day one of this administration, reflecting our commitment to delivering more and better jobs for the people of Cardiff and beyond. This will be the final stage of the completion of Central Square, which is the biggest regeneration project in Wales. The Council’s original masterplan for this part of the city is now a reality and we are delighted that through it, thousands of jobs are being created in the Welsh Capital.”

Dan Batterton, Head of Build to Rent at LGIM Real Assets, says: “With Cardiff’s population expected to grow significantly over the next 20 years, increasing pressure is being put on its housing provision and infrastructure. We are delighted today to announce Wales’ largest Build to Rent scheme, which will help to address the growing challenges, offering high quality, affordable homes on long term flexible leases for elective renters. The delivery of high quality developments with vibrant communities is becoming more and more important. This latest project is the perfect example and will have a positive long term impact for Cardiff and the South West more widely, maximising our existing infrastructure and supporting economic growth and job creation.”


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Crawshay Court*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts
Update plans submitted


193 apartments
 26 stories

Link: https://planning.cardiff.gov.uk/onl...TATEMENT__LOW_RES_78611570000.PDF-2201124.pdf









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D_qV388WsAEwwGd?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Central*

Location 
City center south

Link:https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-49061910 

Project Facts
Cardiff Central railway station to get £58m upgrade


£58m upgrade
£40m City Region
£40m Welsh Govt










Wales' busiest railway station will be "significantly" upgraded and a new station will link the west to the south, it has been announced.

UK Transport Secretary Chris Grayling said £58m would be spent on revamping Cardiff Central and West Wales Parkway would be built in Felindre, Swansea.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Innovation Campus*

Location 
City center north

Link:https://www.cardiff.ac.uk/news/view...i2xMnZIaEwrQ7LHtYSn1FiS0nmkRSIs9_58KPzd4tO1M8

Project Facts
Scheduled to open in 2021, Cardiff Innovation Campus (CIC) boasts exciting new centres that act as a magnet for research and investment.

The Campus on Maindy Road will build partnerships across private, public and third sectors to exploit new ideas. 

Home to two world-leading scientific research establishments - the Institute for Compound Semiconductors and Cardiff Catalysis Institute – CIC will also host SPARK, the world’s first social science research park, and an Innovation Centre – a creative space for start-ups, spinouts and partnerships.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location 
City center south 

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission


The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: https://www.centralquay.co.uk/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Guildford crescent*

Location 
City center 

Project Facts


Controversial plans to demolish the last remaining terrace in the city center resulted in widespread protests to protect the buildings 
Death masking of buildings underway









https://cardiffstudentmedia.co.uk/g...92350310609_9182000734311284736_n-990x556.jpg


















https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=f7aceed179f5706f1b6ec2eaf67455f7&oe=5DDAE974


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


----------



## Roquentin (Mar 15, 2016)

cardiff said:


> *Premier Inn Customs House Street*
> 
> Location
> City center South
> ...


Grim


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Roquentin said:


> Grim


It will depend on how the materials are in real life, but I am not sure either. The similarly unique Premier Inn just completing in the bay is also made of unusual materials in an odd pattern and works, so maybe this one will!?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Baltic House*

Location 
Cardiff Bay Inner Harbour
Project Facts

*Historic building in Cardiff Bay has been put up for sale*




















Baltic House, built in 1915, is situated in Mount Stuart Square and currently provides 21,000 sq ft (net) of office accommodation over six floors behind an Edwardian Baroque style façade.

Cushman & Wakefield is seeking to sell the building through an informal tender, with bids having to be submitted by noon on October 31st

Jonathan Smart of Cushman & Wakefield’s residential team in Cardiff, said:“Baltic House is situated within an area that has and continues to be subject to significant development for commercial, leisure and residential uses.

"In recent years, Empire House, the Cymric Buildings and Marine House [nearby building] have been successfully converted to provide residential apartments. Given its excellent location and panoramic views of the Cardiff Bay area, the property offers an exciting refurbishment or redevelopment opportunity."


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel*

Location 
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/commercial-property/welsh-rugby-union-behind-luxury-15999568




























06/2010 Wales: City and County of Cardiff by Michael Pfau, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*BBC Wales Broadcasting House*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


150,000 sq ft Grade A office
£120 million
Designed by Foster and Partners










Central Sq., Cardiff by David Owen, on Flickr

Pillars of Wisdom by David Owen, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Holms view by Nick Dallimore, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Innovation Campus*

Location 
City center north

Link:https://www.cardiff.ac.uk/news/view...i2xMnZIaEwrQ7LHtYSn1FiS0nmkRSIs9_58KPzd4tO1M8

Project Facts
Scheduled to open in 2021, Cardiff Innovation Campus (CIC) boasts exciting new centres that act as a magnet for research and investment.

The Campus on Maindy Road will build partnerships across private, public and third sectors to exploit new ideas. 

Home to two world-leading scientific research establishments - the Institute for Compound Semiconductors and Cardiff Catalysis Institute – CIC will also host SPARK, the world’s first social science research park, and an Innovation Centre – a creative space for start-ups, spinouts and partnerships.




























Top right

CHM 2019 (3) by Run 4 Wales, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Opto Student Cardiff*

Location 
South East City Center

Project Facts


728 modern studio rooms.
on-site gyms
a library, sky garden outdoor basketball and tennis courts, a wellness salon and spa treatment room, as well as communal courtyards.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central square*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


Mixed large scale development of former bus interchange into offices and HQ for BBC Wales
Public realm and public square facing Central Station


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*National Museum Wales*

Location 
City center North

Project Facts


essential repairs to the roof of the Museum
installing new chillers for the air conditioning system which are essential for the conservation of the national collections










20191019_120010 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_120320 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

Also Dippy is in Cardiff

20191019_115535 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_115334 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_115808 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Former HSBC building conversion*

Location 
Bay - Inner Harbour

Project Facts


Grade II listed
Conversion of an historic bank into 15 apartments and ground floor restaurant
A further eight apartments would be built as part of an extension with a penthouse apartment created on the roof of 97 Bute Street and neighbouring Embassy House

_MG_0039 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_101014 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_101036 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_101041 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


Number 3 Capital Quarter - 6 stories, 77,931 sq ft Grade A office space, roof top terrace
Number 4 Capital Qaurter - 7 stories, 96,870 sq.ft. Grade A office space, roof top terrace and retail










20191019_103737 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Exchange hotel*

Location 
Inner Harbour Cardiff Bay

Project Facts


Conversion of Grade II listed Coal Exchange into luxury boutique hotel











20191019_101430 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_101512 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_101717 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_101826 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_101834 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*BBC Wales Broadcasting House*

Location 
South west City Center

Project Facts


150,000 sq ft Grade A office
£120 million
Designed by Foster and Partners










BBC staff are moving in!

20191019_104830 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Marine House Cardiff
*

Renovation and conversion of Grade II-listed Marine House from offices to 13 apartments

Dating to the 1850s, Marine House was labelled “vulnerable” and needing maintenance in a buildings at risk survey completed in 2011 and 2012.










20191019_101539 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location 
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories










20191019_104432 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_104509 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay Station*

Location 
Bay Inner Harbour

Project Facts


renovate and convert the derelict Cardiff Bay Station and link it to a new four-storey building
Grade II listed
10 apartments, 
offices and a cafe










Before










20191019_102106 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_102015 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_130638 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University*

Location 
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.










20191019_120923 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_120735 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_120558 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel*

Location 
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel

Link: https://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/commercial-property/welsh-rugby-union-behind-luxury-15999568




























20191019_110032 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_110107 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_110210 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Glossop Halls*

Location 
East city center

Project Facts

181 studios, 453 clusters and 10 apartments



Floors: 10
Student accomodation










20191019_124129 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_123952 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_124350 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_124320 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Herbert Street*

Location 
City center south

Project Facts


674 student bed accommodation
25 stories










20191019_103333 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_103255 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_103505 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_103631 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_103824 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Howard Gardens*

Location 
City center east

Project Facts


391-bed purpose-built student accommodation
10 stories
Renovation of Square/gardens

Link: http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/12/17/create-construction-starts-20m-cardiff-student-job/











20191019_124800 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_124644 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_123904 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20191019_123758 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart











20200518_111330 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace





















20200518_130855 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories











20200518_130346 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200518_111336 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.



















20200520_135037 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Wharf*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


177 apartments and 3 townhouses overlooking Bute East Dock.



















20200518_132344 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200518_132247 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

(Next door to the above)

*The Staybridge Suite / Holiday Inn Express extension*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


75 bedroom long-stay hotel


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Innovation Campus*

Location
City center north

Link:https://www.cardiff.ac.uk/news/view...i2xMnZIaEwrQ7LHtYSn1FiS0nmkRSIs9_58KPzd4tO1M8

Project Facts
Scheduled to open in 2021, Cardiff Innovation Campus (CIC) boasts exciting new centres that act as a magnet for research and investment.

The Campus on Maindy Road will build partnerships across private, public and third sectors to exploit new ideas.

Home to two world-leading scientific research establishments - the Institute for Compound Semiconductors and Cardiff Catalysis Institute – CIC will also host SPARK, the world’s first social science research park, and an Innovation Centre – a creative space for start-ups, spinouts and partnerships.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail











2nd crane

20200530_120918 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200530_121014 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200530_121008 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Central Square

Location
City center - Central Square


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart











20200530_142514 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200530_142915 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Military Medicine Museum*

Location
Bay Inner harbour

Project Facts


Re homing Military Mediciene Museum










Link: Plans for museum in Cardiff Bay where residents blocked 24-storey flats



> Architects are planning to build the five-storey museum at Britannia Park, next to the Norwegian Church on Harbour Drive.
> The Museum of Military Medicine is currently based near Aldershot, Surrey, but has wanted to relocate to Cardiff since 2016.
> The museum revealed plans last September for the site at the park, including exhibition space, a library, research centre, a cafe and shops.
> It is at the site which was previously proposed to develop Dolffin Quay, a project where the main aspect would have been a 24-storey building.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff University Computer Science and Mathmatics building

Location
City center North - Cathays

Project Facts


10,000m2 
bring together the School of Computer Science and Informatics (COMSC) and the School of Mathematics (MATHS) into one world-leading faciliy


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cranes for Premier Inn and Interchange visible


----------



## Altin vrella (Mar 24, 2020)

What is this project


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

There have been rumours of a significant tower on the Harlech court since before the financial collapse, before COVID19 there were rumours of plans for Churchill way/Motorpoint Arena site that was supposed to be pretty significant, as a new arena was planned for the bay clearing this area for development. There were strong rumours of significant plans that were about to be released for the area, however i cant help but think we will not seem them with the global situation. I would guess the above tower was a part/dependant of this scheme.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation

Link: Demolition begins at Cardiff's historic Brains Brewery city centre site












Demolition of the garage nearly complete


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Gramercy*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


140 apartments
25 storeys 27 storeys
Link: https://www.portabella.co.uk/projects/gramercy/






























Back into planning with a height increase to be tallest in the city by a couple of inches.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Kingfisher Quarter*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


 433 new one and two-bedroom apartments across two blocks
16 storeys










Link: Plans submitted for £85m Cardiff residential development
*Plans Submitted For £85m Cardiff Residential Development*

Located in the heart of the Dumballs Road regeneration zone, Kingfisher Quarter will deliver 433 new one and two-bedroom apartments across two blocks. The development will benefit from generous communal facilities including rooftop gardens and at ground floor level there will be a number of commercial units surrounding a south facing plaza


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail










3rd crane up on the right


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC public square*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Demolition of St Davids house
Public Square fronting the under construction HMRC (Her Majesties Revenue and Customs) and new BBC Wales HQ
Create space for potential 180,000 square feet of office in sizeable tower.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation

Link: Demolition begins at Cardiff's historic Brains Brewery city centre site











Clearance continues for the Former Brains building


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Castle Street

Location
City center

Project Facts


Temporary pedestrianisation of street to allow social distancing and outside restaurant/bar area.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.












20200801_110026 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_110135 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_110210 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr20200801_110311 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff University Computer Science and Mathematics building*

Location
City center North - Cathays

Project Facts


10,000m2
bring together the School of Computer Science and Informatics (COMSC) and the School of Mathematics (MATHS) into one world-leading facility










20200801_110512 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_110636 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories




















20200801_112723 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_114054 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 4 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings






















20200801_112924 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail










20200801_113221 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_113409 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_113525 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_113721 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_113823 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_113935 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart 










20200801_114428 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_114425 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_114624 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_114513 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace










20200801_115139 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_114942 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_114916 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_115142 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Wharf*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


177 apartments and 3 townhouses overlooking Bute East Dock.



















20200801_120149 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_120412 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20200801_120405 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.












Top left


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Project to redevelop Cardiff Train Station gets £58m from UK Government *

Link: Project to redevelop Cardiff Train Station gets £58m from the UK Government

*







*

The long-mooted redevelopment of Cardiff Central Train Station has been boosted with the UK Government confirming a £58m funding contribution.
Although not a devolved rail asset, the Cardiff Capital Region, made up of the 10 local authorities of South East Wales, has already committed £40m from its £1.3bn City Deal, for the modernisation of the ageing station.

While passenger numbers have been hit by the pandemic, the station needs investment to cope with a projected significant rise in passenger numbers over the next decade, fuelled in part by increase capacity and services from the electrification of the Core Valley Lines into the capital which is scheduled for completed in 2023.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff University Computer Science and Mathmatics building

Link: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Computer Science and...

Location
City center North - Cathays

Project Facts


10,000m2
bring together the School of Computer Science and Informatics (COMSC) and the School of Mathematics (MATHS) into one world-leading faciliy


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Centre for Student Life | 4...*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.











20200926_115756 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace











20201015_101822 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_102041 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_102205 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_102306 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

fORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart










20201015_101917 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_113810 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_113956 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories






















20201015_102802 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_102717 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_102420 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_112332 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_113544 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Centre for Student Life | 4...*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.










20201015_105048 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_105000 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_105123 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_105212 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_105259 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff University Computer Science and Mathematics building*

Location
City center North - Cathays

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Computer Science and...

Project Facts


10,000m2
bring together the School of Computer Science and Informatics (COMSC) and the School of Mathematics (MATHS) into one world-leading facility











20201015_105225 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*HMRC public square*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Demolition of St Davids house
Public Square fronting the under construction HMRC (Her Majesties Revenue and Customs) and new BBC Wales HQ
Create space for potential 180,000 square feet of office in sizeable tower.











20201015_112834 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_112838 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail











20201015_112928 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_113029 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_113309 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_113458 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_113456 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings











20201015_112609 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Techniquest - extension*

Location
Cardiff Bay - Inner Harbour
Project Facts


create an additional 900m2 of exhibition floor space
Part of £5.7m science Capital project, which will see the radical transformation and expansion of its science discovery centre in Cardiff Bay










20201015_120121 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_120042 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## jeremai (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks good. I wasn't aware of this until recently; bit too late now to create a thread!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Former HSBC building conversion*

Location
Bay - Inner Harbour

Project Facts


Grade II listed
Conversion of an historic bank into 15 apartments and ground floor restaurant
A further eight apartments would be built as part of an extension with a penthouse apartment created on the roof of 97 Bute Street and neighbouring Embassy House
_M 

20201015_115629 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201015_115824 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

Penthouse going for £1.2million


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

fORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart











20201112_112627 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_112814 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_122735 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace











20201112_112730 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Due to Covid 'Winterwonderland' has moved to Christmas at the castle. Stalls, rides and an ice run have been placed around the castle moat and inside.

20201112_115216 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_115223 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_115516 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_120603 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories























20201112_113009 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_113040 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_114209 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings










20201112_115925 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_115852 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail











20201112_113438 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_113244 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_114109 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201112_113841 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Centre for Student Life | 4...*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Arena
*

Location
Bay - Inner Harbour

Project Facts


12,000 seats
15,000 capacity
£150m to build




























Live Nation has been identified as the preferred bidder to deliver a new 15,000-capacity indoor arena in Cardiff Bay. 

Cardiff Council Leader, Cllr Huw Thomas, said: “We remain committed to delivering a new indoor arena and today we have taken a big step forwards. We believe the new arena will have a similar impact on Cardiff Bay, as St David’s 2 had on the city centre. It will act as a major catalyst for the next-phase regeneration of Cardiff Bay delivering new jobs and opportunities where they are most needed. It will also help with the case to improve public transport links to Cardiff Bay and will provide the impetus for a complete re-imagining of the Red Dragon Centre area. It’s an incredibly exciting opportunity for Cardiff, especially as we look to emerge from the economic damage of the pandemic.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

fORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart












20201219_113645 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail












20201219_114456 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201219_114503 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace










20201219_113419 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20201219_113839 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Bay: Seven year 'masterplan' for Atlantic Wharf unveiled*










Link: Cardiff Bay: Seven year 'masterplan' for Atlantic Wharf unveiled




























The proposals for Atlantic Wharf would see Cardiff council push ahead with plans for a new £150m indoor arena in the first phase.
It would also see up to 1,150 new homes built, as well as office spaces, leisure facilities and a hotel complex.
If approved, city leaders said it would take seven years to complete over four different stages.
The 15,000 arena proposal would be the anchor project for the development, which stretches from the Millennium Centre, down Lloyd George Avenue in Butetown, and across to Cardiff's current County Hall.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Canal Quarter








*






































Link: Canal Quarter and Cardiff East Transport Scheme details revealed

The new project could see Boulevard de Nantes; Stuttgarter Strasse; Dumfries Placeand Station Terrace remodelled, replacing an ‘outdated’ road network while significantly improving walking and cycling links between the civic centre at City Hall, Castle Street and the city centre.

The scheme will also see the first phase of the re-opening of the dock feeder canal on Churchill Way and the creation of a new public square and event space – that will be built off Boulevard de Nantes and Kingsway.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

fORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart













*Railway arches, formerly home to music and dance studios, set to be ‘regenerated’
Link: Railway arches, formerly music studios, set to be ‘regenerated’

















*

In planning documents, they said: “The arches are vacant and currently being utilised as temporary site offices serving the ongoing John St [development]. JRS now wishes to submit an application for the change of use to bring these arches back into commercial use.

“Currently all six existing arches are vacant despite their previous uses and presently lie in a bad state of disrepair. This is an opportunity to provide the existing arches with a new lease of life by refurbishing these arches and providing high standard commercial units.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*166-room hotel plans revealed for the centre of Cardiff 

link: New 166-room hotel plans for Cardiff city centre*

P7080171 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr





*
















*

Plans for a new hotel in the centre of Cardiff have been revealed.

The 166-room hotel will be created by adapting and building two new storeys on top of a Grade II-listed site on the capital's main shopping street.

The application says the building has been subject to significant internal alteration throughout its life which has seen much of the internal fabric removed and replaced to support new and alternative uses. First from a department store in 1987 to a shopping centre, and then, subsequently sub-divided into separate retail units with part of the building converted into a gym.

The western part of the site incorporates a Grade II Listed frontage of the former Marments Department Store at Queen’s West Shopping Precinct.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Plans have been submitted for a new 'hidden' courtyard at the heart of Cardiff's historic Castle Arcade Quarter in Duke Street/High Street Arcades. Designed by Cardiff’s RioArchitects, the proposed regeneration scheme will create new spaces for independent bars and restaurants. 



















Recently renovated Duke street Arcade


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Major plans unveiled to regenerate Dumballs Road site in the heart of Cardiff 

Link: Major plans unveiled to regenerate site in the heart of Cardiff








*

Major plans to regenerate a brownfield site in the heart of Cardiff have been revealed.
The development of 40-acre site on Dumballs Road could create up to 2,500 new homes alongside 54,000 square metres of business space.
The proposal will also open up access to the riverside, connecting the city centre to the bay with an uninterrupted pathway, and will provide connections between Grangetown and Butetown with a new cycle and footbridge across the River Taff.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Full plans submitted for new railway station between Cardiff and Newport *

Link: Full plans submitted for new train station between Cardiff and Newport



















Plans for a major development on the outskirts of Cardiff – including a new £120m mainline train station and huge business district –have made significant progress this week.
The massive project set for St Mellons could create up to 5,000 jobs in a nearly one million sq ft development named Hendre Lakes.
As well as dozens of new offices and leisure space the development would be home to the much-anticipated Cardiff Parkway mainline railway station.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings











OldNew2B by Jim Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace











20210212_114009 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210212_113549 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210212_114535 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

FORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart












20210212_114227 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr#

20210212_114321 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210212_141149 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail













20210212_115250 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210212_115019 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210212_114932 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210212_140619 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


























20210212_114803 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


20210212_114710 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210212_114922 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Wharf*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


177 apartments and 3 townhouses overlooking Bute East Dock.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

The modern buildings in Cardiff are coming along nicely. Nothing too flashy, but at the same time, nothing too bland. Keep it up.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Arch98 said:


> The modern buildings in Cardiff are coming along nicely. Nothing too flashy, but at the same time, nothing too bland. Keep it up.


Haha "not too flashy", have a look at the Senedd and Millennium center  I think flashy architecture went out in the late 90's early 00's. Most architecture now is steering back to brutalism but with better materials.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Wharf*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


177 apartments and 3 townhouses overlooking Bute East Dock.






























20210227_113202 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210227_114103 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace














20210227_115002 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Centre for Student Life | 4...*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.











20210227_130208 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210227_130326 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210227_130520 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings












20210227_132805 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210227_133033 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail












20210227_133252 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210227_133258 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210227_133706 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation













































20210227_134522 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210227_134536 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Guildford Crescent*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


262 1-bed and 2-bed apartments
29 stories
Link: Home | Guildford Crescent

Forum CARDIFF | Guildford Crescent | Residential | 29 Floors |...


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*New velodrome and zip wire tower in plans to transform Cardiff Bay's Sports Village

Link: New velodrome and zip wire in plans to transform Cardiff Bay's Sports Village*





















A 333 metre velodrome with clubhouse and stand.
A one kilometre closed-loop circuit, for cycling, running and scooters/roller blades.
A zip wire tower.
A large format bicycle shop.
Space to attract new adventure sport/leisure attractions.
Additional car parking space
New food, drink and retail space.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings












20210316_172102 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail













20210316_171939 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210316_171735 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210316_185146 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail













20210316_171939 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210316_171735 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210316_185146 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

FORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart












20210316_185741 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210316_185718 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories
























20210331_190318 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210331_190322 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Wharf*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


177 apartments and 3 townhouses overlooking Bute East Dock.






























20210331_172026 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace












20210331_190525 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210331_190936 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210331_172030 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail














20210331_190233 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210331_185956 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Casablanca Apartments


Location
Cardiff Bay Inner Harbour, Mount Stuart Square

Project Facts


 20 one and two bedroom apartments










20210403_131348 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210403_131433 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210403_131514 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

FORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart














20210416_172927 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210416_172729 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Centre for Student Life | 4...*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.











20210417_111744 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210417_111823 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210417_111907 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210417_112000 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210417_112027 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff University Computer Science and Mathmatics building

Link: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Computer Science and...

Location
City center North - Cathays

Project Facts


10,000m2
bring together the School of Computer Science and Informatics (COMSC) and the School of Mathematics (MATHS) into one world-leading faciliy











20210417_111811 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa











20210417_120510 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210417_120705 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings












20210417_122223 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail














20210417_123526 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210417_123927 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210417_124110 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace











20210417_125501 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210417_130142 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Wharf

Forum: CARDIFF | The Wharf | Mixed-Use | 7 Floors | U/C*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


177 apartments and 3 townhouses overlooking Bute East Dock.





























20210423_121441 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr

20210423_121723 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Centre for Student Life | 4...*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.











20210424_121436 by Cardiff123 Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Platform Cardiff*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


206 rental apartments
7,200 sq ft of leisure space,
Residents' lounge, gym and communal roof terraces.
Two ground floor retail rental units, a new, landscaped public square between the triple towers.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Channel View*

Location
Cardiff Bay - River Taff

Project Facts


321 residential apartments and houses
285 sq.m of retail floorspace
communal gardens incorporating allotments and picnic areas, formal and informal children’s play space
regeneration of the Marl public open space to include new/improved sports pitches, children’s play space, a new ‘beach’, water features, landscaping, and cycle paths/footpaths;
Link: https://amityplanning.co.uk/channel-view


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Old Post Office Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Coversion of 2 histric buidings into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings






















CGI's of interior


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

Cardiff's Motorpoint Arena could be demolished in city redevelopment


Cardiff's Motorpoint Arena could make way as part of plans to create a "canal quarter" in the city.



www.bbc.com





great potential news!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff University Computer Science and Mathmatics building

Link: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Computer Science and...

Location
City center North - Cathays

Project Facts


10,000m2
bring together the School of Computer Science and Informatics (COMSC) and the School of Mathematics (MATHS) into one world-leading faciliy


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Arena / Atlantic Wharf*

Location
Cardiff Bay - Inner harbour

link and video: Atlantic Wharf Cardiff – A new future for Cardiff’s Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


15,000-capacity events arena.
Modern, mixed-use development including food and leisure amenities, replacing the Red Dragon Centre.
New cultural centre incorporating the Wales Millennium Centre production space, potentially a National Art Gallery, and a ‘This is Wales’ fly-through visitor attraction.
Landscaped public square with events space, seating areas and free children’s activities.
Replacement Travelodge.
150-bedroom, four-star hotel.
150,000 sq ft of office space.
Up to new 1,100 homes.
New transport hub connecting the metro line between the Bay, City and new St Mellon’s stations, and superb pedestrian and transport links for modes including buses, cars, cycles, and scooters.










































Atlantic Wharf Cardiff – A new future for Cardiff’s Atlantic Wharf







atlanticwharfcardiff.co.uk





*"The Atlantic Wharf masterplan includes four phases of development and will take approximately seven years to complete. The views of our communities and stakeholders are vital to shaping proposed developments and designs, so we’re keen to hear from you at upcoming public consultations before the planning application is submitted in autumn 2021.

Phase 1*: Construction starts on the arena and hotel in spring 2022, with completion in time for doors opening in 2025. This phase also includes building a multi-storey car park to replace the lost surface parking.










*Phase 2*: Businesses in the Red Dragon Centre will be relocated so works can start on a purpose-built facility to accommodate leisure, food and drink amenities. Plans include a new cultural centre incorporating the Wales Millennium Centre production space, potentially a National Art Gallery, and a ‘This is Wales’ fly-through visitor attraction.

*Phase 3*: A new 150,000 m2 office space delivered along with a 150-bed, four-star hotel.

*Phase 4*: A new neighbourhood delivering new homes and potential for retail and office space – this phase is dependent on relocation of the County Hall to a new, purpose-built building."


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Innovation Campus*

Location
City center north

Link:https://www.cardiff.ac.uk/news/view...i2xMnZIaEwrQ7LHtYSn1FiS0nmkRSIs9_58KPzd4tO1M8

Project Facts
Scheduled to open in 2021, Cardiff Innovation Campus (CIC) boasts exciting new centres that act as a magnet for research and investment.

The Campus on Maindy Road will build partnerships across private, public and third sectors to exploit new ideas.

Home to two world-leading scientific research establishments - the Institute for Compound Semiconductors and Cardiff Catalysis Institute – CIC will also host SPARK, the world’s first social science research park, and an Innovation Centre – a creative space for start-ups, spinouts and partnerships.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Platform Cardiff*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


206 rental apartments
7,200 sq ft of leisure space,
Residents' lounge, gym and communal roof terraces.
Two ground floor retail rental units, a new, landscaped public square between the triple towers.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Tudor Street*

Location
City center West

Project Facts


£4 Million renovation of facades and street
two-way segregated cycle lane from Wood Street bridge to the junction with Clare Street, new bus stops opposite Plantagenet Street, trees and rain gardens planted, wider pavements, and new benches and lampposts


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Platform Cardiff*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


206 rental apartments
7,200 sq ft of leisure space,
Residents' lounge, gym and communal roof terraces.
Two ground floor retail rental units, a new, landscaped public square between the triple towers.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

cardiff said:


> *Interchange
> 
> Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*
> 
> ...


Why are you reposting ad nauseam the same picture of this bus station ?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Frenchlover said:


> Why are you resposting ad nauseam the same picture of this bus station ?


This is a development forum, this is a major development in this city and region of the UK andwould be in most regional cities in Europe, each 'update' for this development i post shows something new happening with this development, what part of this section of the website do you not understand?


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Frenchlover said:


> Why are you resposting ad nauseam the same picture of this bus station ?


They're construction updates - literally what the majority of this forum is for. The only picture that is the same is the render of the finished project which is a standard thing to include in an update post. Moreover, people actually putting in the effort to take and upload photos are contributing far more than those who just comment so maybe show a little appreciation in future. That goes for Ecopolisia for liking this nonsense as well.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

There isn't any progress as my screen capture shows, and it's always the same picture without any update about it. That's just what I was "complaining" about !








29 days ago, 3 days ago etc...


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Their are construction updates in each post. Why they are not showing for you I do not know but it is a problem at your end.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Frenchlover said:


> There isn't any progress as my screen capture shows, and it's always the same picture without any update about it. That's just what I was "complaining" about !
> View attachment 1692804
> 
> 29 days ago, 3 days ago etc...
> View attachment 1692801


I think this is an issue for you to resolve then, here are the links to the update pictures:



https://scontent-lhr8-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.6435-9/203035975_10160271839654879_1735005294846195482_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&ccb=1-3&_nc_sid=b9115d&_nc_ohc=DMbVvNbTQxcAX9aKfM8&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr8-1.xx&oh=554fdf317b3f1ba639dafb9e67c16669&oe=60D94CA8





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E4eEXy1WUAM5YTf?format=jpg&name=large



From my end there is no difference in the picture of the render and the updates pictures,exactly the same process.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

ANYWAY

*Parkgate Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Conversion of the historic Post Office and County Court into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel
Link: The Welsh Rugby Union behind luxury hotel plans for historic Cardiff buildings









First glimpse inside luxury hotel set to open next to Principality Stadium


We were invited inside for a first look around the hotel that's set to include a rooftop spa and pool, luxury suites and elegant restaurant and bar




www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Left to right - Interchange - Premier Inn (black building) - John Street offices (middle bottom)- Student accommodation (red crane near back) - Capital Quarter apartments (bottom right)


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Centre for Student Life | 4...*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cardiff Innovation Campus*

Location
City center north

Link:https://www.cardiff.ac.uk/news/view...i2xMnZIaEwrQ7LHtYSn1FiS0nmkRSIs9_58KPzd4tO1M8

Project Facts
Scheduled to open in 2021, Cardiff Innovation Campus (CIC) boasts exciting new centres that act as a magnet for research and investment.

The Campus on Maindy Road will build partnerships across private, public and third sectors to exploit new ideas.

Home to two world-leading scientific research establishments - the Institute for Compound Semiconductors and Cardiff Catalysis Institute – CIC will also host SPARK, the world’s first social science research park, and an Innovation Centre – a creative space for start-ups, spinouts and partnerships.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Recent renovation and continued conversion of former offices in Mount Stuart square into apartmemts, Grade II listed Mount Stuart House:

Before:










Now (Casablanca apartments nearly complete behind too)


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Staybridge Suite / Holiday Inn Express extension*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


75 bedroom long-stay hotel


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Wharf*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


177 apartments and 3 townhouses overlooking Bute East Dock.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Link: Radical plan unveiled to demolish shopping centre to make way for new street

Radical plan unveiled to demolish Cardiff shopping centre to make way for new street with hotel and retail space 

The proposed redevelopment of the Queen's Arcade site would see Cardiff gaining a new shopping street with hotel, retail and commercial space


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Velodrome - moving from Maindy to the Sports Village


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Landore Court*

Location
City center

Project Facts

150 apartments
Floors: 16


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## london lad (Feb 10, 2003)

This development is doing a site tour 






Interchange, Cardiff


The £110m project for our client, Rightacres, is located in Central Square, Cardiff and is one of the largest developments undertaken in the city centre. It will see us deliver circa 500,000 sq ft of new space, which includes a 14-bay bus interchange with a covered concourse, 318 HQM One...




opendoors.construction


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff University Computer Science and Mathmatics building

Link: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Computer Science and...

Location
City center North - Cathays

Project Facts


10,000m2
bring together the School of Computer Science and Informatics (COMSC) and the School of Mathematics (MATHS) into one world-leading faciliy


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Parkgate Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Conversion of the historic Post Office and County Court into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel


----------



## london lad (Feb 10, 2003)

https://atlanticwharfcardiff.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/Atlantic-Wharf-Consultation_English.pdf


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace










Tin Rockets &amp; skyscrapers by Jjm2009, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Parkgate Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Conversion of the historic Post Office and County Court into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Parkgate Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Conversion of the historic Post Office and County Court into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation





















Waterfront scheme for more than 700 apartments in the centre of Cardiff revealed

Plans for a £150m waterfront residential scheme in the centre of Cardiff with more than 700 apartments, can be revealed.
Cardiff-based property development firm Rightacres has launched a public consultation for the ambitious project which forms part of its wider mixed-use Central Quay regeneration development at the former Brains brewery and offices site immediate at the back of Cardiff Central Station.
The 715 apartments has attracted strong interest from a number of institutional investors as a buil- to-rent scheme - with apartments rented and providing a secure income stream for long-term funders.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Parkgate Hotel

Forum: CARDIFF | Westgate Hotel | 6 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center

Project Facts


Conversion of the historic Post Office and County Court into a 5 star hotel run by the Celtic Manor
175 bedroom luxury hotel


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Center of student life - Cardiff University

Forum: CARDIFF | Cardiff University Centre for Student Life | 4...*

Location
City center North - Civic center

Project Facts


Redevelopment of Cardiff University's student Union building. The Centre will provide a heart to the Cathays Campus and a new home for our student support services offering additional social study spaces, consultation rooms, a 550-seat auditorium and quiet contemplation spaces.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Landore Court*

Location
City center

Project Facts

150 apartments
Floors: 16


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Landore Court*

Location
City center

Project Facts

150 apartments
Floors: 16


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Platform Cardiff*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


206 rental apartments
7,200 sq ft of leisure space,
Residents' lounge, gym and communal roof terraces.
Two ground floor retail rental units, a new, landscaped public square between the triple towers.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Wharf

Forum: CARDIFF | The Wharf | Mixed-Use | 7 Floors | U/C*

Location
Atlantic Wharf

Project Facts


177 apartments and 3 townhouses overlooking Bute East Dock.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail













DJI_0031 by Mark Lee, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation 









L&G bulding 700-plus waterfront apartments in the centre of Cardiff


It has acquired land for the scheme at the Central Quay scheme covering the former Brains brewery site




www.business-live.co.uk














he Central Quay regeneration scheme at the former Brains brewery site in the centre of Cardiff has been boosted with a £200m investment that will see hundreds of new waterfront apartments built. Financial services giant Legal & General is investing to deliver 715 built to rent (BTR) apartments at the regeneration site - marking the scheme’s first project.


----------



## london lad (Feb 10, 2003)

Central Quay looks like it's been value engineered to blandness compared to initial proposal.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

london lad said:


> Central Quay looks like it's been value engineered to blandness compared to initial proposal.


Initial proposal was never going to go ahead, the quality at Central Square has been for offices only, the apartments are a bit less appealing, but there are a number of brick apartments currently under construction nearby so materials should tie in with the old Brains brewery building and the neighbourhood ok, cant say its not a disappointment and missed opportunity though!

Also I think its just the taller buildings on the left of the image that have permission, the bit on the right is still available and where the tallest tower was planned just off image.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa












__
https://flic.kr/p/2nR6j6C


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nPGyLr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nPAeEW


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nGiVhc


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nGqeyH


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Any new tower proposal's over 100 metres cardiff ?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Brum X said:


> Any new tower proposal's over 100 metres cardiff ?


Cardiff sits more around the 80m mark, currently 1 tower approved and 2 under construction at around 80m

Proposal are only the below 2 which are close to each other and next to a future development area.:

Harlech court:


















Guildford crescent tower


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

cardiff said:


> Cardiff sits more around the 80m mark, currently 1 tower approved and 2 under construction at around 80m
> 
> Proposal are only the below 2 which are close to each other and next to a future development area.:
> 
> ...


I like Harlech Tower, however doesn't look much like the castle ?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

FORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart














__
https://flic.kr/p/2nPGe56


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nR76by


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nSyC76


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Gramercy Tower
*
FORUM:*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


27 stories, a mix of one, two and three bedroom apartments 
winter garden on the 21st floor 
1500 square feet of commercial space to the ground floor
2000 square feet of residents amenities 





















__
https://flic.kr/p/2nU2hoA


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nU1mnP


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Landore Court*

Location
City center

Project Facts

150 apartments
Floors: 16














__
https://flic.kr/p/2nTYWrX


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nU1naf


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nR76MU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nR4PZX


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Platform Cardiff*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


206 rental apartments
7,200 sq ft of leisure space,
Residents' lounge, gym and communal roof terraces.
Two ground floor retail rental units, a new, landscaped public square between the triple towers.














__
https://flic.kr/p/2nTYVH2


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nSxr2o


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nSxqZj


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nR4Pnu


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail
















__
https://flic.kr/p/2nTYWDL


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nStn3H


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nSyiwn


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nSyAUr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nR6k2q

2022-09-01_12-41-31


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories














__
https://flic.kr/p/2nTWnsR


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nU2Cme


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nHQbaG


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Anchorworks

Forum: Anchor Works*

Location
City center - ish south

Project Facts


7 & 15 stories
432 apartments
252 one-bed and 180 two-bed apartments











__
https://flic.kr/p/2nU2BL1


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nSyiS2


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Canal Quarter*


Location
City center east

Project Facts


the opening up of the dock feeder canal, a new green public space with rain gardens in place to manage surface water drainage, outdoor seating and an amphitheatre-style outdoor performance area. It's also set to create a new district in the east of the city interlinking Bridge Street, David Street, Charles Street, Tredegar Street, Guildford Crescent and Barrack Lane to develop a "high-density, mixed-use development, attracting homes, hotels, hospitality, high-quality offices, leisure and retail units,"


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Capital Quarter Residential Tower*

Location
City center South - Capital Quarter

Forum: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...

Project Facts


307 homes
23 stories
rooftop lounge and terrace












__
https://flic.kr/p/2nPGdUG


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nR2gHc


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nPEY2W


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nHQaUB


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Interchange

Forum: CARDIFF | Central Square | Mixed-Use | 22-5 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center - Central Square

Project Facts


14 stand bus station at ground floor level
90,000 sq ft of new grade A office space
26 story, 318 apartment tower
Ground floor retail













Cardiff Office view by David Owen, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Anchorworks

Forum: Anchor Works*

Location
City center - ish south

Project Facts


7 & 15 stories
432 apartments
252 one-bed and 180 two-bed apartments














__
https://flic.kr/p/2nYkkMQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nYkkSu


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hodge House*

Location
City center

Project Facts


17 million refurbishment
£380,000 renovation of historic clock
110,000 sq ft of office space across eight floors


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Landore Court*

Location
City center

Project Facts

150 apartments
Floors: 16













__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZC6bY


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZFY7M


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZH2u2


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZFYDP


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZFYFs


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

FORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart















__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZHr7v


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZC64t


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Gramercy Tower

*FORUM:*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


27 stories, a mix of one, two and three bedroom apartments
winter garden on the 21st floor
1500 square feet of commercial space to the ground floor
2000 square feet of residents amenities














__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZHrt7


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nZEABB


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Premier Inn Customs House Street

Forum: CARDIFF | Custom House Premier Inn | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*

Location
City center South

Project Facts


248 bed rooms
20 stories


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Bradley court*

Location
City center North

Project Facts

366 studio student apartments




Floors: 19
Renovation of listed Victorian Villa












__
https://flic.kr/p/2o2nMpN


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o2jYni


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o2hzbZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o2noLU


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*John Street

FORUM: CARDIFF | Capital Quarter | Office and Residential | 6 -...*

Location
City Center South

Project Facts


22/12/10 stories
300,000 sq ft of office space
Retail on the ground floor, with cafes and restaurants planned for the existing railway arches
Two public squares, with roof terraces at the top of each block, potentially a rooftop 'beacon' using lighting at the top of the development
Link: John Street Development in Cardiff | JR Smart













__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6EWng


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6FjWn


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6E1Hb


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Anchorworks

Forum: Anchor Works*

Location
City center - ish south

Project Facts


7 & 15 stories
432 apartments
252 one-bed and 180 two-bed apartments













__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6CB2T


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6EWsm


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6DZUT


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Central Quay*

Location
City center south

Project Facts


2.5 million sq ft of new bars, restaurants office space and apartments
270,000 sq ft Ledger building & 800 space multi-storey car park already have full planning permission
The Central Quay scheme is a large mixed use development adjacent to Cardiff’s Central Transport Hub and uniquely, a city center waterfront location. The development will include hotels, offices, luxury apartments, a University Campus and a river front leisure location featuring bars and restaurants.

Website: Central Quay | A new neighbourhood for Cardiff’s next generation












__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6CCUW


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6CC97


__
https://flic.kr/p/2o6FmS6


----------

